# Trouble with hornady?



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Preface: I shoot hornady custom 165sst's in my 300 win., love them, picked up a tikka stnls/laminate in 25-06, put a zeiss on the 300, transferred the leupold to the tikka, bought a few boxes of the superformance sst 117 gr. for the 25-06, after a barrel/scope rough line up at 50 yds, shot twice to get in the x ring at 100 yds, moved out to 200, could not get a 3 shot group closer than 2.75 inches. after several groups, shot it once more at 100, it was perfectly centered and 1.8 in high. I may have to try another brand of ammo, any suggestions as to a fix, it's a beautiful gun that I really want to use. ???????


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Funny you say that. I bought some 30-06 165gr SST hornady's today to sight in my new ziess and I was not too impressed with the accuracy. I am going to clean my gun and shoot again tomorrow with a cooler barrel.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I shot some hornady ammo out my Sako 75 in .270 an they didn't perform well


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

T-REX said:


> I shot some hornady ammo out my Sako 75 in .270 an they didn't perform well


hey ***, i dont know how many times i have to tell you this. it`s "and" not "an". you must have went to tate! 

now you can get back to your original topic


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> hey ***, i dont know how many times i have to tell you this. it`s "and" not "an". you must have went to tate!
> 
> now you can get back to your original topic


"An" you can suck me!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I shoot the 165gr BTSP and love them!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Don't shoot we'll in my 7-08. I tried Barnes ttsx and the almost stack at 100. Federal fusions shoot much better than the hornadys also.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Every rifle is different. I have two identical 30-06 bolt guns. They don't like the same ammo at all... not even close. I have to put different color tape on the ammo and rifles.... When I go to the range or hunting I have to make sure I match the "colors"....LOL

When at the range "testing" you must start each group with a cold barrel. Also you need to make sure the barrel is cleaned every 20 shots or so. Otherwise you're going to get one result with it fouled and another with it clean.

And..... in the real world of "hunting" how the rifle "groups" isn't near as important as putting the first shot out of a "cold" barrel into the same 1-2" area every time.

And.... as the outside temperature changes your point of impact with that first shot is also going to change so you need to sight your rifle in as close to the same weather conditions that you'll be hunting in as possible


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*Hornady*

I tried to shoot only a cool barrel, 5-10 minutes between, I am going to try diff ammo, cleaned it yesterday for awhile, didn't appear too foulded, but ya never know for sure. thanks for the input fellas:thumbup:


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats funny my T3 stainless light loves 130sst's and is verry accurate well past my shooting ability. Its the only ammo I can find thats accurate in it


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Everything Kafer said! Each rifle is different. Even if I have a Ruger M-77 and another person has the same model, it's likely that they will shoot differently with the same ammo. As for the Hornady, some rifles love it, some hate it. My BAR in .270 loves the Hornady, my son's M-77 HATES IT!> He shot a fine group with a hot barrel under 1" @ 100 yards with winchester Power Pt in 130 gr. Then let the barrel cool, ran a patch down the bore and the Hornady grouped like a softball. 

This is the reason I'll not trouble other owners of "like" rifles for their pet handload recipe... what shoots great out of their rifle likely won't do the same in mine. Peace.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

kaferhaus said:


> Every rifle is different. I have two identical 30-06 bolt guns. They don't like the same ammo at all... not even close. I have to put different color tape on the ammo and rifles.... When I go to the range or hunting I have to make sure I match the "colors"....LOL
> 
> When at the range "testing" you must start each group with a cold barrel. Also you need to make sure the barrel is cleaned every 20 shots or so. Otherwise you're going to get one result with it fouled and another with it clean.
> 
> ...


+1 I agree 100% this is getting down to the nitty gritty of getting the most accuracy out of your rifle I've even thought of putting my rifle in the freezer for a hours then shoot it!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got two identical 243's one shoots anything you put in it just fine, the other absolutely hates anything in a Remington or federal box. Find what your gun shoots.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of my rifles love cheap fusions, except for my Thompson 7.62 it loves cheap Tula... But the fusions are pick your teeth deadly...


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

I love the sst but if your Guna try a different ammo try the federal fusions, I have shot them out of my.308 and .7mm-08, and.243, they are definatley one ifthe most accurate rounds I have shot out of all 3 guns, and have killed several deer and hogs with them and they do great!


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Most of my rifles love cheap fusions, except for my Thompson 7.62 it loves cheap Tula... But the fusions are pick your teeth deadly...


Your rifle loves cheap ammo or you, you tightwad


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

cbigcarl said:


> Your rifle loves cheap ammo or you, you tightwad


Good point pal, you got me once again.....


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I have experimented around and now I stick with federal premium ammo.


----------

